
Inside Ethereum's idea of a world super computer - ilanhz
https://litepaper.com/resources/ethereum-virtual-machine
======
geoah
Currently reading Greg Egan's 1994 "Permutation City" that deals with the
various philosophical aspects of artificial life and simulated reality.

Some of the core concepts of the book revolve around a global network of
computers buying and selling computing power and I can't stop wondering how
the book would be different it it was written now.

